# Bindy and the new additions



## ariel (Oct 8, 2005)

(Please bare with me this is a little long)

I have been wanting to get another bunny for quite a while now, evenmore so since I helped a rabbit from around the corner from us who Ifound out on the nature strip wet, injured and not cared or wanted onemorning. That in itself is another whole story, needless to say wedidn't bring him home, we took him to our vet and when I found theowner she was very glad to be rid of him, he was old and sick yaddayadda yadda, after a LOT of talking and thought we decided we weren'tready to keep him (we also spoke to our vet and got advice about him).This was several months ago.

Well while we were away at a show, there is an animal nursery there,the money they raise from animals goes straight into helping an animalshelter in that town. The husband and wife there are lovely people,very caring and we also got our dogs from them 2yrs ago. (yes we workat this show every year). It's all about the animals for them, they runa tight ship with their animals, how they are housed, fed, who isplaced with who etc.

Well we were going to bring home 2 babies and then when we seen Gizmowe couldn't leave her behind, so we brought her home with us as well.Going from 1 rabbit to another 3 is a very big step and I was preparedto bring home 2 but 3 made me wonder. I can say it's been 1 week sincethey all came home and all is going well so far. Actuallythings are going better than we thought. I am actually very happy withthe choices we made and my family have been very helpful as well.


Firstly, this house is Bindys house and we were prepared for the issuesthat come up when bringing home new bunnies to a home that has beenhers for so long (bindy has been living with us since December lastyear). I have read and read posts here and many many sites on bonding,what can possibly happen as they get older together, and whatmay or may not happen when introducing new bunnies. Like I said I havewanted another bun for quite sometime but I really felt I wasn't readyto. I wasn't ready time wise, space wise, money wise and mostimportantly I didn't know Bindys personality well enough (ok I don'tclaim to know a zillion things about bunnies and I know things canchange).

In saying all of this we have started fully supervised play time withthem all in the loungeroom only. We have made a safe area and there areplaces the babies can hide if they feel the need to get away. Over thepast week Bindy has mounted, groomed and layed down with them all.There has been a couple of times where things have gotten a little"hairy" but no fighting. It's more like Bindy letting them know "I amthe Boss here" She ran around chinning everything including us, and nowshe even chins the babies. I know it's early days yet, we arebuilding a condo for the new babies but they will not be joined toBindys condo, the condos will stay seperate until we feel that they allcan be safely together. In the meantime the babies are housed inBindys' old house, Bindy has hopped in there when the babies have beenout and sniffed all over the place and seen how things are set up andthen hopped out again. 

I have to say I am so very happy and proud of the way Bindy has handledthe whole situation, she seems happy and she even laid right down nextto all the babies lastnight on the rug. 

Before you ask where are the pictures..... They are on the way as soon as I post this.


*edited for a big typo*


----------



## ariel (Oct 8, 2005)

This is Roger








This is Amber







And this is Gizmo






Bindy windy (yup she has grown)












Bindy keeping an eye on everyone before deciding to join them






What is that???


----------



## dajeti2 (Oct 8, 2005)

Oh Ariel, they are adorable. What abunch of cuties. Congratulations!! I know you are an awesome bunny momand those little are lucky to have come to your house.

Bindy looks great. W:shock:W, she got big. She looks so softand snuggable. Giveall of your babies welcome home kissesfrom me and hugs from my bunch.

Tina


----------



## ariel (Oct 8, 2005)

Thankyou, it was a very big decisionbut we are all glad we made it, and it was a joint decision to bringhome more bunnies so that's even better.

I took some more pics of them earlier.
I might have to make a home thread to store all these pics in, I justlastnight sorted out all my pics on here and I said to Brett "who isthe most photographed member of our family?"
His reply "Bindy"

And yup he was right LOL

Bindy 





Gizmo







Amber















Roger


----------



## naturestee (Oct 8, 2005)

They all look like such sweeties! Whatbreed are they? I'm so jealous that Bindy isn't fighting withthem. Mocha is such a beast when it comes to new bunnies.


----------



## 2bunmom (Oct 8, 2005)

AWWWWW Your new family members are socute. Bindy is just as pretty as ever!! It is nothard to see why you could not leave Gizmo behind. It is hard not to want morerabbits. I have 2 and would like more but I knowthat 2 I cancare for really well, more than that Ido not know. I enjoyed all the pictures. Yourbabies seem to be a pretty good size, Will they be as big asBindy? Thanks for sharing.Beckie


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Oct 8, 2005)

So cute! :love:

I'm just glad it's you that has 3 babies and not me... I can barely keep up with ONE!:embarrassed:


----------



## CorkysMom (Oct 8, 2005)

They are all beautiful!! Congrats!


----------



## juicyjuicee (Oct 8, 2005)

aww they're adorable. Congratulations.


----------



## LuvaBun (Oct 8, 2005)

Oooohh ariel, they are all gorgeous. What a goodgirl Bindy is, being so tolerant of all the new comers. Methinks youcould have your hands full once the babies settle in and startexploring 

Jan


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Oct 8, 2005)

Aw, Ariel. They're all adorable, but Gizmo is my personal favorite (of the new bunch).

It looks like Bindy is doing well with the new additions. What a sweet girl.

Laura


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Oct 8, 2005)

Congratulations Ariel!

Reading your story makes me envious of you. Howlucky of you to bring three home and havethings work out so well.

I havea gone through a similar situation asyou. Pebbles has being living with us sinceNovember last year. And so many times I wondered if we shouldget another. I am so worried that because our first is suchan angel, getting a second would be howdo I say... not an angel.

Recently, we were preparing to take in a bunny fromsomeone who might not be able to keeptheirs. We had a LOTof thinking and talking like you had. I even wentout and bought a new cage and madea spacein the basement for a run. However thingsturned out fine and we didn't have to take the bunny in.

In November we have arabbitshow intown.:bunnydance: Itwill be my first. I better not let my wife readyourthread, or she will neverlet me go to it.

What do I say when I go to theshow? "Honey, I'mjust going thereto checkfor Woody Pet." :angel:

Rainbows!


----------



## DestinyPikaJ (Oct 8, 2005)

Their soo CUTE!:angel: Espesaly Rodger and Amber(but their ALL ADORABLE ).  Congrates, and good luck rasing all ofthem! ^_^ *give's you a thumbs up*


----------



## ariel (Oct 8, 2005)

Thankyou to you all, it's only early days yet and things can change, weare taking the slowly does it approach, and yes Bindy has been verygood about it all. Mind you they are never left alone, there is alwayssome one watching them when they are out playing. And they are gorgeoushuh LOL


* Tina* - Thanks, and yes Bindy has grown she is now 4lband she loves to snuggle, quite often she will hop up on our laps orour feet and just lay there taking all the lovins' we give her .

* Naturestee* - I am not 100% certain of their breedingas they were from the shelter, but I think that Amber has netherlandmix and Roger could possibly have some polish in him, as for Gizmo I amclueless, so if you have any ideas please feel free to tell me.
They were all buns that came over to me and were happy for me to petthem I didn't have to pick any of them up first, I picked them up afterthey came to me.

* 2bunmom* - Taking on new buns is a huge step and I have thoughtand talked and read and read and thought some more before doing it.They should all roughly end up the same size although Bindy is aHimmie, her mum and dad were huge!!

* MBB &amp; luvabun* - I know it 'aint gunna be easy Amber isthe one we have to watch she is very similar to Bindy when she wasyounger, running through my curtains, under the recliner , troublebubble for sure LOL

* Pet_Bunny* - I understand what you are saying, Ithought similar things as well, what if the next isn't as good asBindy, Bindy was a funny little babie when she came to live with us, inand out of stuff until she wore herself out and then she was quitecontent sitting with us.
And it was actually Bretts mum and he who said the nurseryshelter has new bunnies, and it was along the road to the loos, sowatch out for these words "just going to the loo" LOL

Like I said though it's early days yet, but we are very lucky that Bindy is as good as she is. 
I hope it stays that... nope I will not even finish that sentance for fear of ginxing myself LOL


P.S. *Laura *- Gizmo loves to play with this little ball, shepushes it all round the room (it's actually quite funny to watch)


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Oct 8, 2005)

Ariel,

I'm just in love with Gizmo. Her coloring and facial featuresare a lot like my Toby's, but he's anAmericanFuzzyLop. She looks kinda like a Jersey Wooly to me, but withshorter fur (although it's hard to tell how long it is in the pics) andlonger ears.

Whatever she is, she's adorable!



Laura


----------



## ariel (Oct 9, 2005)

Laura,

you could be right, I didn't even think of that, I have searched and tried but it's hard with so many mixed breeds.
I think Roger is close to maybe being mixed along those linesas well, Rogers' fur is fluffy like Gizmos, Roger has a darker blackyblueish patch on his nose area. 
I keep thinking polish type lines maybe as well.

Maybe I should post a post to ask for peoples thoughts on their breeds.

And yup Laura she is adorable, her and Roger just run up to you andnudge you and then run away as if to say "hello, watch me" LOL


----------



## Nicky Snow (Oct 10, 2005)

WOW, 3 new babies! Good luck with those sweet munchkins. I'm going to my first show next week, i doubt i'll come home alone 

Nicole


----------



## hoppy (Oct 10, 2005)

awwww.... they're soooo cute. Iespecially love Bindy. That cute tail.... It's soo cut thatit's a gray circle on her white butt.:inlove:


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 10, 2005)

Four trouble bubbles that have hit theJackpot!



It looks like they know they're Living Large too!

Adorable!

Congratulations. You've just given me 3 more reasons why I need to visit Australia.





-Carolynhttp://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb001_ZNxmk762YYUS


----------



## Lissa (Oct 10, 2005)

Those are the cutest bunnies!! *in love*


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Oct 28, 2005)

Hi Ariel,

How are Bindy and the new additions? 



Laura


----------



## ariel (Oct 28, 2005)

Hi Laura!!

The babies or little ones as we call them are doing GREAT!!! They aregetting along so well with BIndy and she them. Bindy is a very easygoing bunny though, they have all become such good friends.

As predicted Amber is the Trouble bubble, Gizmo is the crazy loopy onewho loves to run around and around and binky like mad and play withtoys, Roger (who we since have discovered is definately agirl) is slowly coming out of her shell, she still nudges you and thenruns away as if to say "watch me"and then at times she will just laybeside you. And Bindy windy is as beautiful and loving as ever, she isstill a snuggle bun!! I love my Bindy!

Laura they are all growing so quickly I will post some pics up of them tomorrow for you all to see 

Right now I am off to bed or I will look like this little guy LOL:bed:

I love this little guy!!

Anyway I will post piccies tomorrow. Thanks for asking Laura And nopeyou still can't have Gizmo (I call her Gizzie). She is beautiful, waittill you see her litte face, you're gunna melt!!!!


----------



## ariel (Oct 28, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Four trouble bubbles that have hit theJackpot!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oh they ARE livin' large and they DO know it!!! LOL

Wouldn't have it any other way

Any time you wanna come to Oz, our door is always open.

:wave::Australia:


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Oct 28, 2005)

*ariel wrote:*


> Thanks for asking Laura And nope you still can'thave Gizmo (I call her Gizzie). She is beautiful, wait till you see herlitte face, you're gunna melt!!!!


Gizmo had my heart the very first time I saw her picture. She's precious. 

Laura


----------



## doodle (Oct 28, 2005)

I love all your bunnies!Bindy looks happy to have some playmates.  She issuch a pretty girl and sounds like a sweetheart too. They alllook so sweet together.


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 28, 2005)

*ariel wrote: *


> Any time you wanna come to Oz, our door is always open.
> 
> :wave::Australia:





And Anytime you want to visit the USA, our door is open to you.

:wave: :USAflagwaving:


----------



## LuvaBun (Oct 28, 2005)

What a little Angel Bindy is, looking after her new brothers and sisters. Oh, and yes, updated pictures will be most welcome !

Jan


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Oct 28, 2005)

What a wonderful bunny family you have


----------



## ariel (Oct 29, 2005)

Laura, Jan, and everyone as promised here are the updated bunnies who rule our house!
Ok Ok I am a day late, but hey, better late than never right 


Amber seeing what goes on when you sit on a recliner chair








Amber and Bindy lazing around







Snoozey time all together







Amber where she shouldn't be!!!







Snugglin'







Snugglin up close







Amber and "those" ears







And here is Gizmo using the litter tray!!!








Gizmo just fluffing around








Eating Breakfast together!


----------



## FreddysMom (Oct 29, 2005)

OMG I love them alll!!

How good Bindy is being with them! she prolly feels out-numbered lol!

Amber ears are hysterical and I hope you are keeping very close watchon that Gizmo .. you never knoe when she may go missing!!!!!!!


----------



## ariel (Oct 29, 2005)

*CrazyMike40 wrote: *


> What a wonderful bunny family you have



 Thanks! We try LOL.

Seriously though they have gotten along very well so far, andconsidering this house was Bindys' she has accepted all the "littleones" quite well. Bindy has a lovely nature and I am so happy that shegets along with them all.

What will happen down the track when the little ones grow up a bit morewho knows, but for now everyone is happy and how lucky are we, they areall girls!!!:jumpforjoy:


----------



## ariel (Oct 29, 2005)

*FreddysMom wrote:*


> Amber ears are hysterical and I hope you are keeping very close watchon that Gizmo .. you never knoe when he may go missing!!!!!!!




Ambers ears are funny! Cute huh LOL
We actually thought that the fact that Bindy is out numberedmay of had something to do with why the new bubbies living here went sowell LOL

But we really know it's just cause she is such a good bunny! 

Don't tell me I have to keep an eye on my house for you coming here as well!!!:foreheadsmack:



Makes a Stop from napping Gizmo list...

Laura
FreddysMom

mmmmm ok I'll just add everyone to the list, might be easier!!


----------



## Nicky Snow (Oct 29, 2005)

love the ears!

you have a beautiful bunny family,

Nicole


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Oct 29, 2005)

Oh, look at my Gizzy!!! She and Toby would make such a pretty pair!


----------



## Jenniblu (Oct 29, 2005)

They all look so cute and huggable. 

**Adds Amber to bunnynaping list**

:dancing:


----------



## CorkysMom (Oct 30, 2005)

WOW I love how they are getting along andsnuggling so close,.....amazing! They all look great and very happy!!Congrats on a house full of sweeties!


----------



## LuvaBun (Oct 30, 2005)

Ohh, pictures like these warm the heart!! They are just so sweet together. Bless Bindy, what a good girl. 

Just wondering, now that Bindy has company, is she still as friendly with you?

Jan


----------



## ariel (Oct 30, 2005)

Jan, Bindy is still as loving as ever,she runs to us when we walk into the bunny room for a pat, and shestill gives us kisses, she is just plain happy all round.

She is really a loving bun, I absolutely adore her.

I am so glad that she came to live with us, Brett bought her home notlong after chloe passed and I really wasn't ready for another bunny,but I wouldn't have it any other way. I love her.


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Oct 30, 2005)

Ariel, last nightI went to a pet store with my son and when we walked in the front door,right there in front they had a bunny that looked sooooo familiar! Istood there for the longest time saying, I know this kind ofbunny....

....Finally I remembered! It was a BINDY BUNNY!!! Myfamily looked at my kind of goofy and said, "Who is Bindy?"Never mind, you'll just give me a hard time.

I had never seen one in real lifebefore!It was so long and cylindrical. It's face was veryfinely featured andit seemed so delicately boned after beingaround Sebastian! But it was definitely a Bindy Bunny! 

Raspberry


----------



## ariel (Oct 30, 2005)

They are a beautiful natured bunny Raspberry, and yes when they sretch out they are very long and cylindrical.

Bindy Windy is a real luvvy bun. They have such long and beautifulfaces. They are gorgeous aren't they! Funny you remembered her as BindyBunny, cause we sometimes call her that, and Bretts' mate always callsher Bindy Bunny.

I quite often say to Brett about other peoples bunny here, he used tolook at me strangely at first but since he has been here to the forumand had a look around I think he "gets it" now LOL.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Oct 30, 2005)

It's so nice to see all of thembeing so cozy to each other. Amber is stealing myheart with her ears. Maybe that's what Ihave to do.... bring in three girls so Pebbles wouldn't have a chanceto stake out her territory. 

Rainbows!


----------



## ariel (Oct 31, 2005)

It is amazing really that they have gotten along so well, they all likehanging out together and then there are times when they are scatteredseperate. 
I couldn't of made things go so well even if I tried. 
They all just seemed to become friends so easily.


Bindy says "get that silly thing outta our faces would ya"







If you look you can see Rogers tongue LOL






Gizmo gaurding one of the toys, she loooves toys!






Amber at the front door






Bindy was enjoying hay until I flashed her with the camera LOL Poor bunny.







Gizzie just relaxing and look her ears are fully dropped now!!!!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Oct 31, 2005)

All your bunnies look so cutetogether. It's amazing how they hit it off rightaway. That little Amber is especially adorable - how couldanyone not fall in love with her.


----------



## Emmy-webby (Oct 31, 2005)

Look at this cutie! Love him posing out his tongue Haha.

Gret great great to know that Bindy, Rogers, Amber&amp;Gizmo are getting along just fine. Just love all the pictures youposted up on the 4 of them. They look like such angels. 

K&amp;E


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Oct 31, 2005)

Ya know, it's a good thing you live, like, a million miles away!

Oooh! I want to hug this baby!


----------



## dajeti2 (Oct 31, 2005)

Ohhh there's my Bindy girl. She justgets prettier and prettier every time I see her. Oh how I love my Bindygirl.







I swear Amber is telling me she wants to come visit me for a while . What a doll.






Ariel, they are all absolutely beautiful.

Tina


----------

